# MPI-Adapter SSW7 von Systeme Helmholz



## Forumaner (15 Juli 2007)

*BIETE: MPI-Adapter SSW7 von Systeme Helmholz*

Hallo,

gibt es im _Netzwerkzeitalter_ jemanden_, _der noch Interesse an einem RS232-MPI-Adapter *SSW7 700-751-1VK21* von Systeme Helmholz hätte?

Gruß,
Forumaner


EDIT: Wer den Adapter nicht kennt: http://www.helmholz.de/prod.d,17_24,55527360210122122193485428242555.html?prod=94


----------



## Otto (21 Juli 2007)

*Interesse*

Hallo Forumaner,

ich brauche noch einen MPI-Adapter.

VG Otto


----------



## mark11 (27 Juli 2007)

*Suche ebenfalls nach PC MPI Adapter*

Suche ebenfalls nach PC MPI Adapter
gruss Markus


----------



## Rudi (27 Juli 2007)

*MPI-Adapter*

Ja die Teile gehen ziemlich gut. Ist sicher kein Problem zu verkaufen.
Preis wäre schon interessant.


----------



## Forumaner (10 Januar 2008)

*MPI-Adapter wurde verkauft!*

INFO: Der MPI-Adapter wurde verkauft!


----------

